# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Proportionate window sizing/spacing on new timber shed

## FlyingBlind67

Hi all,
is there a standard method of working out what size windows and where they are placed to obtain the "federation" kind of look on a shed? 
I have a slab that's 5m x 3m up the back. I'm planning on building a nice Federation style shed on it. By that I mean a gable roof, with over hang on the 5m sides and a window each side of the centered Door frame also on the 5m side. The height of the 5m sides will be about 2.2m from floor to top plate. 
I like the classic style of the 2 windows and the centered door, but would not like long windows that may upset my plans for work benches inside.
I'd like to fit a verandah later on so I'm wary of doors/windows that start at the top of the frame as well 
If I just try to wing it, I know it'll end up having windows that look "unbalanced". I've attached a photo to help (loosely) describe what I'm talking about (It's a bit too Stars'n'Stripes though).
So .......is there a rule of thumb guide for the window/Door layout on a frame that's 5m x 2.2m or close to that?  
Any suggestions welcomed.
-Cheers
Steve

----------

